# 30% tax ruling for bonuses



## nuclearcop (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm a British citizen living in Amsterdam, and I'm currently claiming the 30% tax ruling through my employer. I'm going to return home to the UK, but I have some questions about the bonus that my company pays.

The bonuses are calculated based on until the end of the year (December 31), but the bonuses are not paid until July the following year (financial reasons). 

I have two questions:

1. If I leave the company after December and before July, am I still entitled to the bonus? I read my employment contract and it does not specifically mention that an employee has to still be working at the company to receive the bonus.

2. If I am entitled to the bonus, but leave the country to return home before it is due to be paid, do I still receive the 30% tax ruling on the bonus?

Thanks in advance for any replies


----------

